# HERSHEY'S CHOCOLATE LOVERS' CHERRY CAKE



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

HERSHEY'S CHOCOLATE LOVERS' CHERRY CAKE






Yield: 12 serving
3/4 cup Coarsely chopped slivered almonds, divided 
1 pckg (about 18 oz) yellow cake mix (with pudding in the mix) 
1/4 cup HERSHEY'S Cocoa or HERSHEY'S Dutch Processed Cocoa 
1/4 cup Sugar 
2  Eggs 
1/4 cup Vegetable oil 
2 tsp Almond extract 
1 can (21 oz) cherry pie filling 
1 cup HERSHEY'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips 
Procedures
1 Heat oven to 350°F. Grease and flour 10-inch fluted tube pan. Sprinkle 1/4 cup almonds evenly in bottom of pan. 
2 In large bowl, stir together dry cake mix, cocoa and sugar. Add eggs, oil, almond extract and cherry pie filling; beat until well blended and cherries are chopped.  
3 Stir in remaining 1/2 cup almonds and chocolate chips; pour into prepared pan. Bake 55 to 60 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in cake comes out clean.  
4 Cool in pan 10 minutes; invert cake onto wire rack. Cool completely


----------



## RAYT721 (May 12, 2005)

*Endorsement - EXCELLENT RECIPE!!!*

*I just wanted to share that I have made this cake ... and it is fantastic! /rayt721*


----------



## Spice1133 (May 13, 2005)

I'll try it for one of our Friday night get togethers. Never been disappointed in one of Rainee's recipes.  They are all great.


----------

